# Ways to make your wife feel loved and appreciated?



## Brother John

I am looking for suggestions on special things I can do for my wife to make her feel appreciated and loved. When we first married I always went out of my way to do little things that my wife appreciated. I will admit that I have slipped in my duties. Six years, two boys, work, etc... Men please let me know what yall have done and ladies let me know what your husbands have done for you. I would really like to here from the ladies. What can we husbands do for our wives that will show our love and appreciation?


----------



## Marrow Man

One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!


----------



## Brother John

Marrow Man said:


> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!



That is true 

We don't have cable or satilite. But I have gotten some flack from reading and the PB.


----------



## a mere housewife

Ruben is kind and patient every day. 

For instance one evening recently I didn't do a very good job making dinner (readjusting to an electric stove from a gas skillet) and asked him about his meal (I knew it was an abomination). He smiled happily and said, "Well the chicken is burned, the peas are crunchy, and the potatoes are smushy. But here I sit, eating it all, because I love you." 

Maybe you can't always say something so perfectly charming, but that sort of happy gentleness and patience daily mean more than any special occasion thing to me.


----------



## Marrow Man

I was a bachelor for 33 years, so I learned to cook and clean and all that long before I met her. But have you tried cooking a meal for her sometime? Also, set the table and clean up afterward. That would let her know you think she is special.

And here's a suggestion (not one that I've followed personally though!); perhaps taking the time to write her a long love letter (and I mean hand write, not type) would be good. Godly men of old did that to their loves.

Back when I was wooing her, I memorized poems and recited those to her. In particular, I memorized Bobby Burns' "O My Love Is Like a Red, Red Rose" (she's Scottish, remember!). Perhaps you can do that!


----------



## Knoxienne

Cleaning up the kitchen after dinner if she's too tired or not feeling well.

Fixing things(or arranging them to get fixed) around the house

Dates - even going out to for a hamburger or ice cream for an hour or so is nice.

Buying little items she likes at the store without her asking (favorite cocoas, coffee, coffee creamers, fruit, cheese, snacks, candy bars, a book or video she's been wanting, etc)

When we have guests, Bill will often make the main dish so that all I have to do is pick up the house a bit and throw a quick dessert together.

Sometimes I'll be emptying the dishwasher and Bill will help me while we have a little conversation about our day.

If a child or other family member is calling, "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM or whatever" and you're home and it's something you can take care of, tell them Mom is busy and take care of the problem.

Tell your wife to invite some lady friends over for coffee and snacks and serve them the coffee and the snacks while they visit.

Carry in the groceries or other storebought goods for her and help her put them away.

Don't just tell her she's the most beautiful woman in the world, but the _only_ woman in the world.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I am worried that you have to ask...

You know her better than we do. You said you "used to do little things". Do them again.

All I can say after 43 years with my sweetheart, is it's *not* what you buy her that makes a difference.


----------



## Kim G

Knoxienne said:


> Cleaning up the kitchen after dinner if she's too tired or not feeling well.


 My dear husband has been doing this all too often recently since I've been sick with our first pregnancy. He cooks dinner and cleans it up himself. It's such a blessing.



> Dates - even going out to for a hamburger or ice cream for an hour or so is nice.


 May I recommend McDonalds? Yes, I know. But I hadn't been to one in years, and the ones near us all look like a nice coffee house inside. We were the only ones in the restaurant and enjoyed dessert off the dollar menu. 



> Don't just tell her she's the most beautiful woman in the world, but the _only_ woman in the world.


 My husband always says I'm the most beautiful women in the *universe*, just in case there are any astronauts or aliens who aren't in the world at the moment.


----------



## a mere housewife

Maybe I'm an alien! --if R told me I was the most beautiful woman on earth I would wonder what was wrong with his eyes . I know he prefers me, even way I look, to any woman on earth, and that matters far more to me. I think women probably do vary in this and other specifics: as Gomarus says, you know your own wife best.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Any extra chore around the house is always appreciated. Tim brings me a treat if he's near a coffee house or sweet shop I like. Remind her how beautiful you think she is--actually tell her out loud (or on paper) that she's a good wife, mother, etc. This goes for both sides--often we think/assume the other person knows we feel that way, but we need to say it.


----------



## lynnie

Ask her what will bless her most. It will probably the the last thing in the world you want to do or initiate.

Dan Allender has a funny story about this. He mustered up the grace to ask his wife what change she most wanted to see, and mentally prepared himself for a whole list of things he thought she might say, and was prepared to do them all. So she says that what bothers her the most and what she really wants to see changed is for him to witness to their (regular contact) neighbors. It was the absolute last thing in the world he wanted to do, and here she was with this heavy burden for them, all alone.

We've had some big conflict over the years where hub looked at all he does (and it is a lot, and very sacrificial) and felt like I was ungrateful, but I felt like the one thing I wanted most was more praying together, and him taking the lead in it at home, especially prayer for the kids (at the time he was just great at church, but alone with me he'd slack off). Its almost 30 years now and I am happy with things now, but it wasn't always so.

So ask your wife what matters the most. And do it!


----------



## Marrow Man

a mere housewife said:


> Maybe I'm an alien! --if R told me I was the most beautiful woman on earth I would wonder what was wrong with his eyes . I know he prefers me, even way I look, to any woman on earth, and that matters far more to me. I think women probably do vary in this and other specifics: as Gomarus says, you know your own wife best.



But Heidi, you get to be married to The Batman!


----------



## a mere housewife

Marrow Man said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm an alien! --if R told me I was the most beautiful woman on earth I would wonder what was wrong with his eyes . I know he prefers me, even way I look, to any woman on earth, and that matters far more to me. I think women probably do vary in this and other specifics: as Gomarus says, you know your own wife best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Heidi, you get to be married to The Batman!
Click to expand...


And I get to ride in the Batmobile. In case you were wondering, we've had it painted gold to blend with traffic and it has a sunroof and remote keyless entry.


----------



## LadyFlynt

There is a little book that has pictures of a husband vacuuming the floor, doing dishes, buying flowers, cooking supper, changing the baby's diaper, etc....and this is so true. What chore is the one your wife feels the most buried under and that is where my husband would start for me.

Bring her a treat. Something little, something she loves.

And simply telling her regularly how much you both love and APPRECIATE her and everything she does. How you got the best when you got her


----------



## BG

*Listen*


----------



## Theognome

Knoxienne said:


> Cleaning up the kitchen after dinner if she's too tired or not feeling well.
> 
> Fixing things(or arranging them to get fixed) around the house
> 
> Dates - even going out to for a hamburger or ice cream for an hour or so is nice.
> 
> Buying little items she likes at the store without her asking (favorite cocoas, coffee, coffee creamers, fruit, cheese, snacks, candy bars, a book or video she's been wanting, etc)
> 
> When we have guests, Bill will often make the main dish so that all I have to do is pick up the house a bit and throw a quick dessert together.
> 
> Sometimes I'll be emptying the dishwasher and Bill will help me while we have a little conversation about our day.
> 
> If a child or other family member is calling, "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM or whatever" and you're home and it's something you can take care of, tell them Mom is busy and take care of the problem.
> 
> Tell your wife to invite some lady friends over for coffee and snacks and serve them the coffee and the snacks while they visit.
> 
> Carry in the groceries or other storebought goods for her and help her put them away.
> 
> Don't just tell her she's the most beautiful woman in the world, but the _only_ woman in the world.



Good ideas. I should try them sometime...

Yer the Purdiest of all the girls in the multiverse! (of course, there is only one girl, too.)

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

a mere housewife said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Heidi, you get to be married to The Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get to ride in the Batmobile. In case you were wondering, we've had it painted gold to blend with traffic and it has a sunroof and remote keyless entry.
Click to expand...


But the most important question of all Heidi, is this: "Does he have Bruce Wayne's money?"


----------



## LadyFlynt

*waits around to see how long it takes Reuben to buy Heidi a chinchilla*


----------



## a mere housewife

hmmm . . . that is the corker.


----------



## Knoxienne

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up the kitchen after dinner if she's too tired or not feeling well.
> 
> Fixing things(or arranging them to get fixed) around the house
> 
> Dates - even going out to for a hamburger or ice cream for an hour or so is nice.
> 
> Buying little items she likes at the store without her asking (favorite cocoas, coffee, coffee creamers, fruit, cheese, snacks, candy bars, a book or video she's been wanting, etc)
> 
> When we have guests, Bill will often make the main dish so that all I have to do is pick up the house a bit and throw a quick dessert together.
> 
> Sometimes I'll be emptying the dishwasher and Bill will help me while we have a little conversation about our day.
> 
> If a child or other family member is calling, "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM or whatever" and you're home and it's something you can take care of, tell them Mom is busy and take care of the problem.
> 
> Tell your wife to invite some lady friends over for coffee and snacks and serve them the coffee and the snacks while they visit.
> 
> Carry in the groceries or other storebought goods for her and help her put them away.
> 
> Don't just tell her she's the most beautiful woman in the world, but the _only_ woman in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ideas. I should try them sometime...
> 
> Yer the Purdiest of all the girls in the multiverse! (of course, there is only one girl, too.)
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## a mere housewife

LadyFlynt said:


> Bring her a treat. Something little, something she loves.



Just wanted to highlight this again. Something little. Something she loves.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/chinchillas-44845/


----------



## Theognome

a mere housewife said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring her a treat. Something little, something she loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to highlight this again. Something little. Something she loves.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/chinchillas-44845/
Click to expand...


Good highlight- ya gotta know what she loves, of course. Hmmm... where can I find a box set of some sappy '80's sitcom DVD real quick...

Theognome


----------



## a mere housewife

Give her the gift of Hulu.


----------



## tdowns

*Squeeze play.*

I always recommend, "A squeeze play a day."

With kids, and life, days can be crazy, so, I tell people and myself, to at least once a day, go in for the squeeze play; a long hug, with eye contact, an "I love you" and kiss.

Seems simple, but, I think many miss it and days go by without it.


----------



## Theognome

tdowns said:


> I always recommend, "A squeeze play a day."
> 
> With kids, and life, days can be crazy, so, I tell people and myself, to at least once a day, go in for the squeeze play; a long hug, with eye contact, an "I love you" and kiss.
> 
> Seems simple, but, I think many miss it and days go by without it.



Good call. Every day, when I get home from work, the first thing I do is give her a very long hug, which is finished when I sigh the word, 'HOME!'. 

Theognome


----------



## tdowns

*Nice....*



theognome said:


> tdowns said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always recommend, "a squeeze play a day."
> 
> with kids, and life, days can be crazy, so, i tell people and myself, to at least once a day, go in for the squeeze play; a long hug, with eye contact, an "i love you" and kiss.
> 
> Seems simple, but, i think many miss it and days go by without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good call. Every day, when i get home from work, the first thing i do is give her a very long hug, which is finished when i sigh the word, 'home!'.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


nice!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Theognome said:


> tdowns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always recommend, "A squeeze play a day."
> 
> With kids, and life, days can be crazy, so, I tell people and myself, to at least once a day, go in for the squeeze play; a long hug, with eye contact, an "I love you" and kiss.
> 
> Seems simple, but, I think many miss it and days go by without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. Every day, when I get home from work, the first thing I do is give her a very long hug, which is finished when I sigh the word, 'HOME!'.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


And my husband doesn't leave the house, ever, without kissing me goodbye. Little routines like that are very important. It's like a special language just for you two.


----------



## a mere housewife

Marrow Man said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Heidi, you get to be married to The Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get to ride in the Batmobile. In case you were wondering, we've had it painted gold to blend with traffic and it has a sunroof and remote keyless entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the most important question of all Heidi, is this: "Does he have Bruce Wayne's money?"
Click to expand...


Dear Marrow Man,

I have gone through the lining of all the coat pockets and can't find Bruce Wayne's money. I did discover about seven dollars in quarters in a milk glass bowl. I think he left it for the laundry . . .


----------



## Marrow Man

a mere housewife said:


> Dear Marrow Man,
> 
> I have gone through the lining of all the coat pockets and can't find Bruce Wayne's money. I did discover about seven dollars in quarters in a milk glass bowl. I think he left it for the laundry . . .



I'm guessing someone's been robin you.


----------



## a mere housewife

You're such a joker.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Maybe he'll buy you a penguin instead


----------



## Marrow Man

a mere housewife said:


> You're such a joker.



Good one!


----------



## a mere housewife

Colleen, we actually did used to have a giant penguin he got me on one of our anniversaries (name of Sanballat) but we gave it to a little girl when we went to Mexico


----------



## LadyFlynt

a mere housewife said:


> Colleen, we actually did used to have a giant penguin he got me on one of our anniversaries (name of Sanballat) but we gave it to a little girl when we went to Mexico



Oh that is so cool! Have pictures to post in God's Creation forum?


----------



## a mere housewife

LadyFlynt said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen, we actually did used to have a giant penguin he got me on one of our anniversaries (name of Sanballat) but we gave it to a little girl when we went to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so cool! Have pictures to post in God's Creation forum?
Click to expand...


I ought to have clarified that it was a giant _stuffed_ penguin. But if you think that it would be appreciated I can post a picture of it in the God's Creation forum?


----------



## tdowns

*I'll add...*



a mere housewife said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen, we actually did used to have a giant penguin he got me on one of our anniversaries (name of Sanballat) but we gave it to a little girl when we went to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so cool! Have pictures to post in God's Creation forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ought to have clarified that it was a giant _stuffed_ penguin. But if you think that it would be appreciated I can post a picture of it in the God's Creation forum?
Click to expand...


This exchange reminded me of one related to the OPC...

Laugh together!...I'm laughing right now...lol Not at, but with you, for a second I had the same image in my mind.


----------



## Marrow Man

LadyFlynt said:


> Maybe he'll buy you a penguin instead



And now Lady F jumps on the batmobile bandwagon. Way to be two-faced!

I could say that allusion is just riddled with errors, but I shall refrain.

I'd better shut and stop hijacking this thread or I could be eating (scare)crow.


----------



## LadyFlynt

a mere housewife said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen, we actually did used to have a giant penguin he got me on one of our anniversaries (name of Sanballat) but we gave it to a little girl when we went to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so cool! Have pictures to post in God's Creation forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ought to have clarified that it was a giant _stuffed_ penguin. But if you think that it would be appreciated I can post a picture of it in the God's Creation forum?
Click to expand...


Sure


----------



## Scott1

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10153819
(and make sure you also purchase the Johnson's foot soap)


----------



## a mere housewife

(a rare use for me of the laughing smiley)

My thanks are still not reloaded but all those posts were very useful; thank you.


----------



## AThornquist

I will be taking notes of all of this for when a special girl enters my life.


----------



## Brother John

Marrow Man said:


> I was a bachelor for 33 years, so I learned to cook and clean and all that long before I met her. But have you tried cooking a meal for her sometime? Also, set the table and clean up afterward. That would let her know you think she is special.
> 
> And here's a suggestion (not one that I've followed personally though!); perhaps taking the time to write her a long love letter (and I mean hand write, not type) would be good. Godly men of old did that to their loves.
> 
> Back when I was wooing her, I memorized poems and recited those to her. In particular, I memorized Bobby Burns' "O My Love Is Like a Red, Red Rose" (she's Scottish, remember!). Perhaps you can do that!



I do cook meals and I actually just pulled out an old "love journal", it's a journal with a leather cover that folds around and ties off. We write eachother a love letter on the next open page and leave it for the other to find. I have never thought about memorizing a poem though


----------



## Jon 316

Marrow Man said:


> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!



I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!


----------



## Theognome

Jon 316 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!
Click to expand...


Do what I did- get her on it!

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

Theognome said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what I did- get her on it!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Same here! She used to just read it over my shoulder or lurk all the time anyway!


----------



## Brother John

Jon 316 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!
Click to expand...



Very true my wife called the PB Bathsheba one time.... I took about a month off after that one 

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 04:14:47 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what I did- get her on it!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Good idea... Reminds me of a good friend of mines daughters. They sit in there same house (sometimes in the same room) and instant message eachother .


----------



## Marrow Man

Blev3rd said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea... Reminds me of a good friend of mines daughters. They sit in there same house (sometimes in the same room) and instant message eachother .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like the missus and me! We'll sit two rooms away, both on Facebook, and play Word Twist and Scramble! Our sweet nothings will be "Your turn, sweetie!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Jon 316

Theognome said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I had to find out the hard way -- turn off the TV while she is talking to you! This is especially effective if sports are on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently found that too much time on the puritanboard does not go down too well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what I did- get her on it!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...







> Very true my wife called the PB Bathsheba one time.... I took about a month off after that one



My wife laughed when I read this out to her. She has recently begun to revert to herself as a puritan board widow!


----------



## Laura

My husband makes me feel loved and appreciated in countless ways. One way is by talking with me about what he is thinking. Not at every point in the process of making a decision or thinking through something, of course, but when he does so it makes me glad that he judges it worthwhile to discuss what's on his mind with me. Not to denigrate these things, but if all I was useful for was feeding and cleaning up after him (I say it respectfully ), I wouldn't hesitate to wonder why he didn't just hire me as a maid.


----------



## Theognome

If she likes sweets and jewels, try one of these-








Theognome


----------



## bookslover

Blev3rd said:


> I am looking for suggestions on special things I can do for my wife to make her feel appreciated and loved. When we first married I always went out of my way to do little things that my wife appreciated. I will admit that I have slipped in my duties. Six years, two boys, work, etc... Men please let me know what yall have done and ladies let me know what your husbands have done for you. I would really like to here from the ladies. What can we husbands do for our wives that will show our love and appreciation?



Buy her a new iron. Women love getting stuff like that...


----------



## AThornquist

And a vacuum!


----------



## Berean

bookslover said:


> Blev3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy her a new iron. Women love getting stuff like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first year we were married I bought her a new ironing board for Christmas. I still hear about that 30 years later.
> 
> I understand that offering to clean the bathroom for her can be a major show of love  Especially when a male uses that bathroom regularly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindaboo

Whatever you do don't buy her trash cans! Brad did that for our 5th anniversary and it wasn't pretty. He actually hid some earrings in one of them, but I was so mad by the time I got to the earrings I couldn't see straight. I haven't lived that one down and neither has he. Everytime I wear the earrings my kids and an elderly man in our church say "Nice trashcans!" This is eight years later. It is funny now, but it wasn't then.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Hey, I asked for (and received) a vacuum for Christmas!


----------



## Marrow Man

Scottish Lass said:


> Hey, I asked for (and received) a vacuum for Christmas!



'Tis true! 'Tis true...


----------



## Happy2BHome

Gomarus said:


> I am worried that you have to ask...
> 
> You know her better than we do. You said you "used to do little things". Do them again.
> 
> All I can say after 43 years with my sweetheart, is it's *not* what you buy her that makes a difference.





Some might not agree with me, but I think receiving store bought cards, chocolates, and flowers are cheesy. If I wanted chocolate, I could buy it on my next shopping trip and flowers can be grown in the back yard if I wanted them. For a card, I would much rather receive a homemade card with a picture of chocolate and flowers drawn on the front and when you opened it there would be picture of a card drawn on the inside. At least this took some thought, not to mention I would be...

Be creative, maybe you could let her plan a day just for the two of you and let her decide what to do or give her a day to herself while you watch the kids so she can get caught up on some things. If you are wanting to buy a new book...buy one that you could read together for discussion.


----------



## QueenEsther

Happy2BHome said:


> Be creative, maybe you could let her plan a day just for the two of you and let her decide what to do or give her a day to herself while you watch the kids so she can get caught up on some things. If you are wanting to buy a new book...*buy one that you could read together for discussion*.





But I also like getting flowers


----------



## Brother John

[/QUOTE]


> Very true my wife called the PB Bathsheba one time.... I took about a month off after that one



My wife laughed when I read this out to her. She has recently begun to revert to herself as a puritan board widow![/QUOTE]


----------



## DonP

a mere housewife said:


> Ruben is kind and patient every day.
> 
> For instance one evening recently I didn't do a very good job making dinner (readjusting to an electric stove from a gas skillet) and asked him about his meal (I knew it was an abomination). He smiled happily and said, "Well the chicken is burned, the peas are crunchy, and the potatoes are smushy. But here I sit, eating it all, because I love you."
> 
> Maybe you can't always say something so perfectly charming, but that sort of happy gentleness and patience daily mean more than any special occasion thing to me.



If I ever said that my wife would nail me. I just eat it and keep my mouth shut

She likes me to giver her a back rub. Clean the toilets for her cause she hates it. 
Also likes flowers and little note or poor poetry I write and leave for him


----------



## BJClark

Blev3rd;

I can tell you what not to do...if you are out by a chocolate factory and they are having a sale on chocolate...do not buy her $30 worth of chocolate.  (my husband did that one day...I'm not THAT fond of chocolate, so for me, while I appreciated the gesture..I would have appreciated it more if he hadn't spent so much money or bought so much)


If you tell her your going to do something for her...if it's within your power..do not make her wait..and wait..get up and do it..or let her know when you will be able to get to it..and then make sure you get to it by then...in other words keep your word..

If you have small children, make arraignments for a sitter for over night, or even just a few hours, so that you can take her out..

Take her on a picnic, or take the kids out for a few hours and give her some alone time..

my husband planted me a garden..

many times he starts dinner while I am doing things for the kids..and then I just have to make the sides and stuff to go w/ it..

he talks to me about his day...good and bad..without my having to ask..how was work today?

If he's going to be late--he calls to let me know.

he doesn't make plans without first talking to me, to find out if we have anything else planned.

He'll help w/ laundry..he knows I hate folding socks..so he'll fold all the socks..

Something I did for him...after our lawn mower broke, I hired someone to come mow the yard, so that he doesn't have to..we have yet to buy a new lawn mower, he really likes not having to worry about needing to mow the yard..after having worked all week..


----------



## Herald

My wife called me around noon and was almost in tears. She works in a very stressful environment. Providentially I was in the area and stopped by to see her for lunch. She ate her lunch in my car. We talked and prayed. I knew she would be in no shape to cook dinner this evening, so I made a special dish - bow tie pasta with andouille sausage. She was very appreciative and told me that she had a more peaceful afternoon after we prayed in the car.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Ruben is kind and patient every day.
> 
> For instance one evening recently I didn't do a very good job making dinner (readjusting to an electric stove from a gas skillet) and asked him about his meal (I knew it was an abomination). He smiled happily and said, "Well the chicken is burned, the peas are crunchy, and the potatoes are smushy. But here I sit, eating it all, because I love you."
> 
> Maybe you can't always say something so perfectly charming, but that sort of happy gentleness and patience daily mean more than any special occasion thing to me.





Heidi, your cooking is legendary. I still ponder fondly what the 'brown goop' you unleashed upon Ruben must have been like...



> Very true; my wife called the PB Bathsheba one time.... I took about a month off after that one



Did you send Rich to the frontlines to be killed? No. So no foul. (Sorta. Kinda. Never mind.) Perhaps that analogy went too far...


You want to do something sweet? Show her this thread. That you would humble yourself to do something like this is a pretty big deal in and of itself.


----------



## satz

kvanlaan said:


> Very true; my wife called the PB Bathsheba one time.... I took about a month off after that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send Rich to the frontlines to be killed? No. So no foul. (Sorta. Kinda. Never mind.)
Click to expand...


----------



## kvanlaan

Well, it was a Bathsheba/Puritanboard analogy, so Rich would be Uriah the Hittite, right??


----------

